# Sherman iron ranch swap meet happening this year ?



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 4, 2014)

anybody have any information about the Allan Sherman iron ranch swap meet this year?
Marco do you know any information?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 4, 2014)

My notes say sept 20.. As far as I know.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm with Mark. Third Saturday in Sept. as usual, as far as I know. Sent a note to Alan. Hopefully, I'll hear back.


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn it! I'm going to be in Portland a week too early.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2014)

catfish said:


> Damn it! I'm going to be in Portland a week too early.....




Well then just head up to Iron Ranch the following week! I'm hoping to make it this year. Need to stop buying here so I have some $$$ for the trip & goodies at the swap.


----------



## bike (Aug 4, 2014)

*never went cause no dogs*

http://www.greenephantom.com/iron_ranch_2014

now no money for all that gasoline.......


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks bike, thanks Geoff. Let's play this one up really big. Starting to get a little stale. Old vendors slipping away one by one. Need some new blood and BRING YOUR WARES!!!! Always plenty of willing buyers!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Well then just head up to Iron Ranch the following week! I'm hoping to make it this year. Need to stop buying here so I have some $$$ for the trip & goodies at the swap.




I would but I'll be back on the east coast by than. I'll only be in the Portland / Seattle area for a few days.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

bike said:


> now no money for all that gasoline.......




air travel is now a reality


----------



## bike (Aug 5, 2014)

*cant*



rustjunkie said:


> air travel is now a reality




haul.........have not seen you at Trex/Hershey or ML/AA in quite some time....


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

bike said:


> have not seen you at Trex/Hershey or ML/AA in quite some time....




 touché :o


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2014)

bike said:


> haul.........have not seen you at Trex/Hershey or ML/AA in quite some time....




Sounds like it's time for a road trip.


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2014)

Heard it from the horses mouth. It's ON.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 5, 2014)

*Shernans*



Dave Marko said:


> Heard it from the horses mouth. It's ON.




Ok MarKO ....Lets gets some info out ......


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2014)

*Saturday Sept. 20, 2014 Iron Ranch Swap Meet*

23100 NE 10th, in Ridgefield, WA. Located just north of Vancouver, WA.

All kinds of old bikes and parts, with ballooners making up a good portion.
Always a good turn-out with vendors and buyers often coming from several states away, many from Canada (who make quite a party of it).
Admission is free, and vendors spaces have been $20 in recent years to cover costs.
Generally the concession stand is open for that first blast of coffee in the morning, a sugary treat, and maybe more.
Swap meet begins at dawn on Saturday Sept. 20. and ends when everyone leaves on Saturday afternoon.
In the past, some people began arriving Friday afternoon and camped overnight. Plenty of trading going on Friday evening.
I would think this would be the case this year as well.

If you do happen to get tired of all that swappin', you can take a stroll around the grounds and find a museum, barns full of old implements, a few acres abounding with old iron, steam engines, and wheeled wonders.
http://schurmanironranch.com/index.html

I am not an organizer, just passing along the information.


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2014)

*Map to Iron Ranch*

Does someone have a map that they could post and the address for Iron Ranch?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 7, 2014)

*It's in the details....*



Dave Marko said:


> Does someone have a map that they could post and the address for Iron Ranch?





       ALL ROADS LEAD TO "PET A LOU MA"

                                                   ali schmoellii


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 7, 2014)

Dave, here's the map Greg M. was using on one of the early flyers.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 7, 2014)

*old flyer*

at the risk of violating any copyright law's here's one of Greg's posters from the second annual. (with some modifications.) Hope this helps, see you there! We plan on rolling in friday night.  Tim


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 7, 2014)

*Map*



Tim the Skid said:


> at the risk of violating any copyright law's here's one of Greg's posters from the second annual. (with some modifications.) Hope this helps, see you there! We plan on rolling in friday night.  Tim




Nice job Tim !


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting the map and address!


----------



## Boris (Aug 16, 2014)

Five weeks and counting!


----------



## Boris (Aug 23, 2014)

One month away. Bright and early Saturday morn.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

Third Saturday in September, comin' up!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 2, 2014)

*The Canadians are coming!*

The Vancouver(BC) Wheelmen are coming again and we are bringing our wallets!
We always have an amazing time at the ranch and a Portland booze cruise Saturday night, who's is in to meet at the lucky lab for an evening roll Saturday night? Skid kings I'm looking at you boys.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 7, 2014)

skidkingsvbc said:


> anybody have any information about the allan sherman iron ranch swap meet this year?
> Marco do you know any information?



here is the latest flyer... With tim the skid .......and his other half .....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 7, 2014)

*Let's get the word out!*

Time to start spreading the word locally. Two weeks away! I'm posting on Craigslist and Facebook. Dropped a couple flyers off at the local bike shops. Can't wait to see the boys from north of the border and our friends to the south from Orygun.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2014)

*Don't forget about the ride after the swap...*

1945 NW Quimby st Portland Oregon @ Lucky lab brewery @ 6pm. Always fun and a big ride....


I also have room for few people and bikes if any needs a place to crash Saturday night. I live really close to Lucky lab brewery.


----------

